# Name that Van



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well it suddenly dawned on me with haven't named our new Outdoorbits works van.

She/He is a Merc Sprinter who isn't in her initial burst of growth, has some mileage but still looks good on it (A bit like some of our members perhaps  )

Attached is a photo, so I thought a fun competition to find a name for him / her would be the order of the day 

So get your thinking caps on, i will keep checking back on this thread and choose a winner on Monday.

Winner will receive either a subscription / renewal or a copy of iCampsites USB


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The BitsMobile, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

"Outdoor Sprinter"

Following Eddie Stobarts twin names for all of his trucks.

Alan


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I would call the van "Oddie" After all who would not like to take (Bill) Oddie out? :wink: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Outdoor Girl.
Gearjammer.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Name of the Nuke-mobile? 
Since it carries "*Ou*_tdoo_*r*" Bits - maybe it would be...
R-bits!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Mildred the Merc


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Streak or 

Bobs (Bits and Bobs)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I imediatly thought of

Mercurial (Mercedes and Murial)


and Burlies babe :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Bitza - because it will be loaded with bitza this and bitza that  

Catz


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

just be aware my name is copyrighted :lol: 


Benny the Benz?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

as alfresco now applies to a software package as well as eating outdoors possibly a theme of

partfresco

frescobits

vanfresco

i think i prefer the last will return to this theme if i get a spark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Name that van*

Name that van? Who do you think you are, Tom O'Connor? Oh, that was Name that tune!

Russell


----------



## JOF (Jul 13, 2011)

Penelope Bitzstop
http://www.comedy-zone.net/images/people/cartoonists/penelope-pitstop.jpg


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

O-D-B MOBIL or O-D-B CRUZER


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bitsie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Bitza


----------



## NORIS (Mar 11, 2007)

*Name the van*

As the van is German name should be "Itzi Bitzi (Mercedes Fritzi) says Captain Mainwaring


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

"The Bits Bus"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Fuzzy, after fuzion concepts.  

tony


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

What about Splinta,not Japanese is it??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Clarence.

Rather genteel don't you think. What - what!! 8O


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like a "Sprocket" to me.

Smick


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Call it SMOS - its a special three pointed star!

http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEMM1MCUE1G_index_0.html


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Vandamonium.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

"Van Blanc"


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Bitz 'n' Pieces


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thunderbird 5


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Blitzmobile


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Has to be the "FAB VAN" facts and bits van


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Moccahasin

From *Mo*tor *Ca*ravan *Acc*essories *In*side

Phill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Van de Graft 



that might generate some laughs. :lol:


----------



## jim424 (Sep 17, 2011)

she should be called Mercia, I think.
Jim424


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

some excellent names coming through lol keep em coming


----------



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

Seems quite long ,I would call him/her Stretch 
Our last was was an eldiss 270 with rather large wing mirrows.we call it Dumbo after the baby elephant (big ears). Our new van is a smaller nu venture so is called baby dumbo


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

As an homage to Star wars:

OB1
or
OB1 Vanobi

Geddit???

edit: moved an e


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'Rusty' .............................. as in wheels. How old is the van?

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

baldeagle7470 said:


> What about Splinta,not Japanese is it??


hey you wa you wan', wan' my dotter, velly clean ten dolla :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Burley

Bits Wagon

Burley Runner

Lone Runner :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

"Nukes bits" 8O 

Small but potent :lol: :lol:


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Awwww Dave, you just dont have the length i have  . How's about something short and sweet, like Babs !!!

Phil


----------



## Satfreakuk (Jun 14, 2011)

OD BOX


----------



## Fat_Controller (Jan 11, 2010)

Hows about MACA 
(Motorhome and Caravan Accesories) :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How about JIT (Just in Time) or ODBALL (Out door Bits ALL)

12 months would be fine seeing as we're still skint and it's renewal time again


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going for The Spr*out*er
Regards
Ken


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Bess.....I think that's what Dick Turpin called his getaway vehicle.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

What about "Dooris"? :wink: 

Keith


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

"Wonderbus"


----------



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

*Motorhome name*

humphrey


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Lumley*

Lumley - as in Joanna, getting on, still looks good but got a lot of mileage in her!

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

"Yerbits" 
eg. "have you loaded "yerbits" or, are you off with "yerbits"
or have yer cleaned "yerbits"


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

I like Doris (from outdoor bits), she's a classy lady too !!!!

Cavaqueen


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

MH BITS


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I expected an announcement yesterday to the effect that there had been a winner and that I'd not have to renew my subs next week, but either he's been very busy, or he doesn't like the suggestions so far.


----------



## dicey (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like to call her Itsey-Bitsey.

Dicey
x


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Honey....as in Hi Honey I,m home.. :lol: :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi gang, sorry been busy sorting out bugs lol

well having looked through the thread the winner is.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"SPROCKET"

So smick, what do you want ? subs extension ? / icampsites ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, out of all of them (including mine) I thought "Itsey-Bitsey" was the best, the meaning of Sprocket escapes me altogether, (sorry smick)


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

OOOOOHHH Get you


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, well - first time I've won anything, and I thought there were some very ingenious names posted.

Thanks Nuke, you're a gentleman & a scholar.

I'll go for the subs extension please....

Smick

PS The name comes from the dog in "Fraggle Rock", but it fits well with Sprinter; as in Sprocket the Sprinter.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

subs extension sorted Smick  and Sprocket loves his new name


----------

